# Wild boars in Midland County; workshop Saturday



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Due to recent sightings of Russian wild boars, the Midland County Conservation District will be presenting a workshop, “Hogs on the Loose,” on Saturday.

Those interested in learning about feral swine in Midland County and surrounding areas may head to Homer Township Hall, 522 N. Homer Road, from 10 a.m. to noon.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Wish I had heard about this earlier.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

I would have went too if I heard of it sooner.


----------



## fishzone55 (Jan 27, 2011)

Whow Thanks for heads up


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

fishzone55 said:


> Whow Thanks for heads up


Don't like it? You all got it when I got it. From the header on the article;

John Kennett [email protected]

Feb 5, 2016
Call someone that might care!


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Due to recent sightings of Russian wild boars, the Midland County Conservation District will be presenting a workshop, “Hogs on the Loose,” on Saturday.
> 
> Those interested in learning about feral swine in Midland County and surrounding areas may head to Homer Township Hall, 522 N. Homer Road, from 10 a.m. to noon.


Did anyone make it to this? If so, any good info to pass on?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Buckbaker said:


> Did anyone make it to this? If so, any good info to pass on?


Probably not! Just some more BS. Like wolves in the LP.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

10 years ago they said we would be over run by feral hogs in a few years! I haven't seen one since 2005.

Ganzer


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Don't like it? You all got it when I got it. From the header on the article;
> 
> John Kennett [email protected]
> 
> ...


Big Frank 25, Despite some of the sarcasm, I say "thanks" for posting.

There's always a chance it helps someone that sees it in time. (I happened on the thread while searching for this type of thing. Though old, all info may be helpful.)


----------

